# For Sale 25Rss 2005 Keystone Outback. Sold



## wanago (Apr 19, 2010)

2005 Keystone Outback 25RSS
Has tv/DVD player bunk beds, rear slide,weight distribution hitch, sway control
2 x 12 house batteries..... ready for camping....
any ?'s please email
$11,000.......sold on 7/19/14

Thanks Marc 
Located in Huntington Beach CA 92646
I can email or text photos on request


----------

